# Buying a business



## seren429 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi - we are a family of 4 and are just in the beginning stages of discussing a move to Canada. First step would be a long holiday but we would be wanting to either buy an existing business or even start up a new one. We are in the fish and chip trade (award winners so either would be fine for us providing we find the right area)

And there is our first problem and I havent got a clue where to start - which area.

If I list what we would be looking for on a personal level could you please make some suggestions.

Warm Summer
Beach 
Good family Social Life
Good Schools
Quite Cosmopoliton rather than heavy City
Value for money housing

LOL I know it sounds as though we should be heading to the south of France doesnt it  

If you could just get me started on pinning down some areas I would be very greatful


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should read the following
Entrepreneurs and investors: Self-employed persons


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

> CIC has temporarily stopped accepting applications for the federal entrepreneur program. Only applications received before July 1, 2011, will be processed. This suspension will continue until further notice.


You'll likely need to work for someone else for a few years first if you can get an LMO/TWP, then apply for PR.


----------

